# Really need everyones help :(



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

ok long story short I am looking for somewhere to live again... I;m wanting to stay in the marina or JLT area but its not looing likely price wise as I will be now not living with my boyfriend/ex boyfriend. 
Anything cheap is just for filipinos or that so I really don't know what to do. I'm wanting a studio apartment or sharing an apartment but not a room... Ugh I duno... honestly feel like packing up and moving home


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

trilogygirls said:


> ok long story short I am looking for somewhere to live again... I;m wanting to stay in the marina or JLT area but its not looing likely price wise as I will be now not living with my boyfriend/ex boyfriend.
> Anything cheap is just for filipinos or that so I really don't know what to do. I'm wanting a studio apartment or sharing an apartment but not a room... Ugh I duno... honestly feel like packing up and moving home


sorry to hear  what's your budget ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

I dont really know :/ i know i defo need a pay monthly place... maybe 5000 or less


----------



## k-morning (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry to here but if u can look in motorcIty it will be cheap thin marina and it also nearby a lot good place


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

i dont drive tho and i work in mirdif so would have to figure out to get there...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

trilogygirls said:


> I dont really know :/ i know i defo need a pay monthly place... maybe 5000 or less


A couple here:

Just down the road, monthly and inclusive of DEWA etc

Another, smaller but cheaper


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

My friend is paying around 40k for a lovely one bed in Al Barsha


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks mikey... gona give them a ring..


----------



## k-morning (Oct 5, 2012)

It is on emirates road same line to midriff and u can find a lot of people can u rent as private taxi have the same road as u in very cheap price pearmonth


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

see i have noo idea where anywhr that isnt on the metro line is


----------



## k-morning (Oct 5, 2012)

trilogygirls said:


> i dont drive tho and i work in mirdif so would have to figure out to get there...


Motor city in the emirates road Same line with midriff and there is so many people u can rent as private taxi have the same road but much cheaper thine taxi to drive u to work an comeback


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

trilogygirls said:


> see i have noo idea where anywhr that isnt on the metro line is


Motor City is fine, but not so great without a car...or a good budget for cabs. For example, you're looking at 35ish AED to MOE in a taxi, 25ish for the return journey. To Trade Centre area you'd be looking at 60ish AED, possibly more and all depending peak/off peak. Those fares will quickly rack up. Definitely try and stick with the metro line areas. You could also look at Business Bay, Executive Towers. You might get something in budget. Not quite where you want to be, but near Downtown for stuff to do and not too bad to the Marina. The metro is 5-10 minutes walk from the towers depending on the tower.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

trilogygirls said:


> see i have noo idea where anywhr that isnt on the metro line is


Would you be interested in the Jumeirah area? If so, PM me and I will send you my mobile number.


----------



## k-morning (Oct 5, 2012)

Thin looking in JLt earia it is what u wants and also cheaper thin marina on the metro line


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Al Barsha is also a good option, particularly the building complex near the Sharaf DG metro station.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

trilogygirls said:


> see i have noo idea where anywhr that isnt on the metro line is




This might help. It did for me when visiting 

Map : Dubai metro


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Trilogygirls, if you work in Mirdif why don't you try look at living in the Deira area, some place close to Deira City Center? I know that it's not much compared to the glitz and glamour of the Marina, JBR or JLT. However, how often do you hang out at the Marina? If it's only during the weekends, then the Marina is just a taxi ride away.

Sorry to hear about the boyfriend situation. That sucks  Hope everything works out for you. Hang in there!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Trilogygirls, if you work in Mirdif why don't you try look at living in the Deira area, some place close to Deira City Center? I know that it's not much compared to the glitz and glamour of the Marina, JBR or JLT. However, how often do you hang out at the Marina? If it's only during the weekends, then the Marina is just a taxi ride away.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the boyfriend situation. That sucks  Hope everything works out for you. Hang in there!


 I concur with Pamela, after reading your thread and knowing where you work and budget I do not think you can have it all. Not yet.

I live in Deira and have no complaints. I live close to work I dont like driving that much. Once my wife is back, I may move only because they opened a new subway station foot steps from my building. 

Your case is different, try to get first back in your feet, rent monthly and then once you get to know more Dubai you pick a place. Rossi is right Barsha is close to your desired location and prices are pretty good.

Do you drive ? There are new small cars in the market and they are very affordable.

How quickly you need to move ? If all else fails pm me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

see i know i sooo cant be fussy but i really want a place with a pool but its my only real source of enjoyment here.... thanks for the advice though everyone...


----------



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope your situation will improve soon, but have you considered Mirdif Shorouq or Ghroub?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

trilogygirls said:


> see i know i sooo cant be fussy but i really want a place with a pool but its my only real source of enjoyment here.... thanks for the advice though everyone...


Why would you think that apartments in Deira do not have pools?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Did I read somewhere that you're a teacher? If so, isn't accommodation provided?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

trilogygirls said:


> I dont really know :/ i know i defo need a pay monthly place... maybe 5000 or less


I used to share a 2b in Al Barsha, at the Saratoga building, which is one of the nicest there, and I paid around that amount. The building has a gym and an amazing pool. I'd look at shared flats in Barsha if I were you, better to share a nice flat in a nice area than live by yourself in a crappy place


----------

